# [EVDL] Citi Car Stuff? Can I get a Brake?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Try Nu-Kar (Assembled Products Inc). They've sold C-car parts for years. 
I've never used them but others on this list have mentioned them as a source 
of spares. 

http://www.api-assembled.com/electric/main.html

They have the rotors. They ain't cheap.

Evperformance.com is another source, but I know nothing about them. They 
have pads. They also have rotors and they're cheaper than Nu-Kar's. They 
say they're original Sebring stock. 

(As an aside, this isn't too surprising. I visited Jim Tervort at Sebring 
Airport about 20 years ago, when he was working on the Triton / Zzipper in 
the old C-car hangar there. He literally had baskets and boxes and buckets 
of some of the smaller C-car parts. It seems that they overbought a little 
in the old days. ;-)

Brake parts might also be available locally. The drum brakes are identical 
to those used on some older Cushman vehicles, so a fairly patient parts-
counter guy may be able to match the bits up for you. I doubt that they'd 
have anything for the disc brakes, though.

The master cylinder is the same as that for a 1967 Rambler Ambassador with 
drum brakes. When I had my C-car in the late 1980s, these were a standard 
auto parts store item, but might be tougher to find today. No-Kar says they 
have a replacement, however.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Rice wrote:
> > Hey I get this now and again: Fixing up CitiCars! Remember the Front end of
> > the earlier ones, the cute little disc Brake calipers and discs. I went with
> > this in a futile attempt to save weight and for simplicity? Hell!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Would it be within list etiquette to mention that I have a complete set
(4) of 74 superbeetle drum brakes up for grabs? They're worth nothing to
me, free for the price of shipping. I upgraded to disks on my donor.

- Gene

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Thursday, January 08, 2009 2:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Citi Car Stuff? Can I get a Brake?



> Bob Rice wrote:
> > Hey I get this now and again: Fixing up CitiCars! Remember the Front
> end of
> > the earlier ones, the cute little disc Brake calipers and discs. I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll add that you might want to look at the rear (disc) brakes from a
1996+ Acura - these discs have a lever-arm for the emergency brake
(instead of the weird disc/drum brake setup that Ford is using), light,
and inexpensive for both the parts and the renewable.

Not much capacity, but huge compared to the CitiCar (if I'm remembering
right)...


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Thursday, January 08, 2009 5:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Citi Car Stuff? Can I get a Brake?



> Bob Rice wrote:
> > Hey I get this now and again: Fixing up CitiCars! Remember the Front
> end of
> > the earlier ones, the cute little disc Brake calipers and discs. I
> ...


----------

